# My Latest Seiko 7A38 (7069)



## Paul66 (Oct 8, 2009)

I finally worked out how to upload my first picture(fingers crossed) ! I did try to add another picture but for some reason it wouldn't upload! Thanks for the links and info Seikofan







This is the lastest addition to my very small collection of 7A38s. Its a 7A38-7069. It has a small scratch on the crystal around 3 o'clock which is almost unnoticable so may leave this!! It has some very minor wear to the gold plating on the band but other than that is quite a nice watch and a good addition. I now have about eight seiko's including a black monster and a couple of 70s watches, one which was a hand-me-down!! Let me know if you think I should replace the crystal or leave the original as the scratch is so minor!


----------



## Paul66 (Oct 8, 2009)

Paul66 said:


> I finally worked out how to upload my first picture(fingers crossed) ! I did try to add another picture but for some reason it wouldn't upload! Thanks for the links and info Seikofan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!!! Didn't quite work out but will try and get a a picture on later


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Paul66 said:


> I finally worked out how to upload my first picture (fingers crossed) !
> 
> I did try to add another picture but for some reason it wouldn't upload !












I see no photos, Paul.  .... More practice needed, methinks ! :rofl:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Paul66 said:


> [img ]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Paul.

Looking at your image coding, I think I see the problem. :sadwalk:

(I put the spaces in the [ img] brackets myself - deliberately - to show the coding. :dontgetit:

That 'pbsrc' comes from Photobucket - so I'd suspect you're copying the wrong URL(s).


----------



## Paul66 (Oct 8, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Paul66 said:
> 
> 
> > [img ]http://pic.pbsrc.com/spacer.gif[ /img]
> ...


----------



## Paul66 (Oct 8, 2009)

Paul66 said:


> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Paul66 said:
> ...


Hey, cracked it!! Don't know how I did it but its on. Cheers Paul, I think you were right and I was copying the wrong url


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Well done, Paul. :clapping: Nice photo too ! :thumbsup:

I must admit, I haven't taken any photos of my own 7A38-7069 since I bought it. :blush:

But I did right-click and save the eBay seller's listing photos, which aren't too bad.









I bought this mint boxed with tags and papers 7A38-7069 off eBay in the USA last August:














































It had belonged to the seller's late father, and appears to have hardly been worn at all.

Unfortunately, it had been left in a drawer for umpteen years, with a flat battery ....

(as is often the case, sadly, it seems), so I took a bit of a chance in buying it. 

When it arrived, I was almost dreading unscrewing the pristine case-back. :sweatdrop:

It had never been removed. The watch was still fitted with it's original Seiko battery ....

Which although it was as flat as a pancake, thankfuly showed absolutely no signs of leaking !!


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

I presume you bought yours fairly recently, Paul ? - You describe it as a newest incoming. 

There have been a couple of nice-looking 7A38-7069's on eBay in the last month or so.

This one from a seller in Bangkok, Thailand, in March: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250588870005 (sold for $102.50)

and another on eBay in the USA a couple of weeks ago: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190385247326 (sold for $67.00)










Either one of those yours ?


----------



## Paul66 (Oct 8, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> I presume you bought yours fairly recently, Paul ? - You describe it as a newest incoming.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

> It has a small scratch on the crystal around 3 o'clock which is almost unnoticable so may leave this!!


I presume that's the one you can just see in your photo across the centre of the 1/10 second subdial, Paul ?

Doesn't look too bad to me.  But, if you want to change the crystal, the original Seiko p/n is 320W40GN00.

Personally, I'd recomend instead replacing it with a Sternkreuz p/n MSM*320* .... available from you know who.


----------



## Paul66 (Oct 8, 2009)

Paul66 said:


> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> > I presume you bought yours fairly recently, Paul ? - You describe it as a newest incoming.
> ...


Nice watch you have there Sherlock!!! Boxed aswell, looks great Paul! My watch was the second one you linked to, as you know it was incorrectly listed as a Seiko SA







. This mis-listing was pointed out to the seller by a caring Seiko expert (random ebayer who already owned a mint 7069), who advised him to change his description accordingly, which he did!! Luckily for me this was late in the day and did not work out too expensive









I have tried to upload the other picture I have of the back of the watch but just can't get it on! Strange!!

Thanks for the p/n info







, I may change it but not just yet. I didn't know it had a scratch until I photographed it, its that slight.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Paul66 said:


> My watch was the second one you linked to, as you know it was incorrectly listed as a Seiko SA.
> 
> This mis-listing was pointed out to the seller by a caring Seiko expert (random ebayer who already owned a mint 7069),
> 
> .... who advised him to change his description accordingly, which he did!!


I wonder who that could possibly have been ?  :rofl: B)



Paul66 said:


> Luckily for me this was late in the day and did not work out too expensive.


Looks like you still got something of a rather nice bargain 7A38-7069, anyway, Paul. :thumbsup:


----------



## Paul66 (Oct 8, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Paul66 said:
> 
> 
> > My watch was the second one you linked to, as you know it was incorrectly listed as a Seiko SA.
> ...


I can't think of anyone off the top of my head!!
















Definately a bargain Paul, the watch is 9.5/10 all round. Much better in the flesh/steel than it looked in the sellers pics


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

> My watch was the second one you linked to, as you know it was incorrectly listed as a Seiko SA :dontgetit: .


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190385247326



> *Seiko Quartz Chronograph SA Series â€" Used*


Thinking about it, Paul .... the seller may have (unwittingly or otherwise) been onto something. 

If it was intentional, his only mistake was in omitting one letter 'A'.

As I've written myself, elsewhere on this forum, in another 7A38 'mega-thread':



> Product SKU # codes for the 7A38 ran from SAA001J (the 7A38-7010) through to SAA149J (the 7A38-727B).


The Seiko sales product code for the 7A38-7069 was *SAA028J*.

Apart from the hang tag, 'SAA028' also appears on a barcode label on the outer cardboard packaging sleeve.

It never dawned on me to ask the seller, at that time whether he had any original packaging for the watch.

Now I wonder .... :lookaround:


----------



## Paul66 (Oct 8, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> It never dawned on me to ask the seller, at that time whether he had any original packaging for the watch.
> 
> Now I wonder ....


You may be right and he might have had the original packaging and thats how his description came about! I only got the watch and no packaging


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Paul66 said:


> You may be right and he might have had the original packaging and thats how his *description* came about!


Nah, thinking about it, he had the description all wrong, anyway, Paul:



> *Casio* Chronograph *SA series*. It has a tiny scratch at the top side of the base, but otherwise looks great!
> 
> This was my father's watch so I don't know too much else about it.


Reckon whovever that 'random ebayer' was, they did him a favour.


----------



## Paul66 (Oct 8, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Paul66 said:
> 
> 
> > > *Casio* Chronograph *SA series*. It has a tiny scratch at the top side of the base, but otherwise looks great!
> ...


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Paul66 said:


> Wonder if that unknown and unidentified 'random ebayer' with expert 7A38 knowledge would have been so informative if he wasn't already the owner of a mint 7069?


Possibly - make that *probably** not*, Paul ! :rofl:


----------



## Paul66 (Oct 8, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Paul66 said:
> 
> 
> > Wonder if that unknown and unidentified 'random ebayer' with expert 7A38 knowledge would have been so informative if he wasn't already the owner of a mint 7069?
> ...


Edited for spelling mistake!


----------

